# Recommendations on beautiful places to live?



## Angell (Jun 30, 2016)

Ola, 

My partner & I are currently living just outside of Lisbon because of needed to be near the center for this coming month.

However, we are looking to move further out and more into nature/peace at the end of July/beg August. 

Looking for any recommendations of places to look into? We need to still be near to Lisbon (30/40min drive?) to see clients and run events but wanting to live closer to natural beauty. 

We know of places like Cascais, Sintra etc but a little too touristic for us. 

Any suggestions would be wonderful plus any pointers on accomodation to rent would be amazing too. Looking for a two bed (at least) house with some outdoor space if possible (we also have an adorable doggie)

Many Thanks,


----------



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

My opinion only, given the need to be within 45 mins ish of Lisbon, try Tomar and south or, across the water over towards Sesimbra/Azeitao (if you haven't been the Arrabida National Park is very nice)

Don't forget to consider the weather in either direction. The difference, both hot and cold can be quite considerable. Lisbon coast is touristy, in season, but it does have a very mild climate. Beyond the Sintra mountains, up the Silver coast, the weather changes again.

People have been caught out with how cold and wet it can be in winter. As mentioned many times on here many Portuguese houses are built to stop the heat, not to keep you warm in winter, but I guess its horses for courses.

Some friends of mine live only a few miles North of me, and they nearly froze to death this last Winter , and they are Swedish !! , whilst down near the coast , where I am, it was fine

Good Luck


----------



## Angell (Jun 30, 2016)

andycastle said:


> My opinion only, given the need to be within 45 mins ish of Lisbon, try Tomar and south or, across the water over towards Sesimbra/Azeitao (if you haven't been the Arrabida National Park is very nice)
> 
> Don't forget to consider the weather in either direction. The difference, both hot and cold can be quite considerable. Lisbon coast is touristy, in season, but it does have a very mild climate. Beyond the Sintra mountains, up the Silver coast, the weather changes again.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy! 

Sesimbra has come up quite a few times- I think we'll investigate for sure


----------

